# Xcode ne demarre pas



## Dollardssb69 (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu mon premier Imac il y a peux de temps, OS X Snow Leopard Version 10.6.8. Et j'essayais d'installer Xcode, l'installation fonctionnait très bien. Mais apres quand je voulais lancer le programme il m'affiche juste un message d'erreurs qui est joints. Mais moi je ni comprends rien  aidez moi svp.

Merci a toutes reponse

Process:         Xcode [159]
Path:            /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/MacOS/Xcode
Identifier:      com.apple.Xcode
Version:         ??? (???)
Build Info:      DevToolsIDE-16880000~16
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [94]

Date/Time:       2011-08-09 14:39:39.821 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          43870 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           9
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   2
Anonymous UUID:                      76689E40-94F5-473D-BBF3-9CD27E1441B8

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: @rpath/DevToolsFoundation.framework/Versions/A/DevToolsFoundation
  Referenced from: /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/MacOS/Xcode
  Reason: image not found

Binary Images:
    0x7fff5fc00000 -     0x7fff5fc3be0f  dyld 132.1 (???) <29DECB19-0193-2575-D838-CF743F0400B2> /usr/lib/dyld

Model: iMac11,2, BootROM IM112.0057.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core i3, 3.06 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.64f5
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon HD 4670, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: global_name
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x8F), Atheros 9280: 2.1.14.6
Bluetooth: Version 2.4.5f3, 2 service, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: ST3500418AS, 465.76 GB
Serial ATA Device: HL-DT-STDVDRW  GA32N, 7.89 GB
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: Keyboard Hub, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x1006, 0xfd130000 / 5
USB Device: Apple Keyboard, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x0221, 0xfd132000 / 6
USB Device: Built-in iSight, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8502, 0xfd110000 / 4
USB Device: IR Receiver, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 3
USB Device: Hub, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 4
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8215, 0xfa111000 / 5
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, 0x05ac  (Apple Inc.), 0x8403, 0xfa120000 / 3


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Dans ce fil, il est question de XCode, ensemble d'outils de développement sur Mac OS X. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Céroce (9 Août 2011)

1) Quelle version de Xcode ?
2) Comment as-tu procédé à l'installation ?


----------



## mac-fan83 (22 Août 2011)

salut, 
 je pensé avoir le même problème je programmé avec code blocks puis j'ai voulu tester Xcode
 donc j'ai installer xcode a partir du cd d'installation snow leopard j'ai donc xcode en version 3.2
 et mac OS x en 10.6.8 et dé que je lance xcode sa meu met une fenêtre d'erreur si quelqu'un 
 peut m'aider merci d'avance.


----------

